# Premiere Pro stürzt nur noch ab



## Almighty (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe ein großes Problem mit Premiere Pro.

Bearbeite gerade ein größes Projekt und nachdem ich 5 Minuten daran gearbeitet habe
reagiert Premiere Pro gar nicht mehr.
Entweder kann ich dann noch gerade so speichern und beenden oder wenn ich Pech
habe, muß ich den Task beenden und meine Änderungen sind futsch.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee was ich tun kann, oder woran es liegt.

Hier noch meine Hardware Daten:

AMD Athlon 2400+ 
1,5 GB Arbeitsspeicher 
Bootplatte 80 GB 
Datenplatten 120 GB und 2x 250 GB 
Dual Monitorsystem 
CDROM und DVD-Brenner 
Soundkarte Audigy2 Platinum 
ISDN Karte 
Service Pack 2 
DirectX 9.0c 
GeForceFX 5600 mit Treiberversion 71.89 


Gruß Max.


----------



## Fluffy (9. Juni 2005)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit einem Recht grossen Projekt. Mein PC hat 1 GB RAM. Ich habe bemerkt das ich ca. 500 MB nach dem Start des Programms frei habe und es dann kontinuirlich weniger wird. 
Bei ca. 20 MB bleibt Premiere dann hängen. Vergrösserung der Auslagerungsdatei brachte auch keine Besserung. Momentan behelfe ich mir mit einem "Speicherfreiräum"skript (Gibts auf vielen Win XP Hilfe-Seiten) das mir wieder 500MB freischaufelt. Aber das ist auch nur eine Umgehung des Problems und keine Lösung.


----------



## Almighty (9. Juni 2005)

Dann hast Du es ja noch gut. Hab den Trick dem Speicher freischaufeln auch schon probiert, aber selbst das hilft nix :-(.


----------

